

Microsoft launches no holds barred anti-Google campaign [video] - kemper
http://www.bgr.com/2012/02/21/microsoft-launches-no-holds-barred-anti-google-campaign-video/

======
timjahn
When I see a major corporation launch an ad as childish and desperate looking
at this, I only think one thing: they're scared, desperate, and running around
trying to figure out why things aren't looking so good on the road ahead.

I truly could only see Microsoft launching something like this. No other
company would be so foolish.

------
macmac
Steve Ballmer's personality in ad form: crude, classless and just not funny.

~~~
redthrowaway
You know, I actually had a good chuckle at it. Sure, it's of the same quality
as the usual Microsoft fare, but it was light-hearted and fun. It won't have
much of an impact, but it's fun to watch.

Besides, the continued success of MS's productivity suite depends far more on
Sales and Enterprise Relations than on corny attempts at viral videos. This is
just blowing a raspberry at Google.

------
its_so_on
it says at the end that Google killed off gears and wave, buried buzz, and
that if Google Apps meets its grave, your busuiness is hosed.

After starting by saying that the guy has 12 years in ad experience (Google's
revenue stream).

I believe that it does a fair job representing continuous integration on
Google's part, their philosophy about continuously and silently making it
better.

I think in its ugly microsoft-type tasteless way it does OK at communicating
its message to decision-makers at big companies.

I would also add that it's not a straw man. If someone let me bet ten dollars
on Google killing Google apps in the next 5 years (or maiming it beyond
recognition/usability, and not allowing me to access a version I can/want to
use), and I get a thousand dollars if it happens, then I'd probably take that
bet. That ten dollars isn't money down the drain, it probably has a decent
chance of paying off and is worth my making that bet.

Now put yourself in a fortune 500's shoes and their level of aversion to
change risk...

